# The Nigerian letter scam goes FBI



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

While I don't believe for a moment that anyone on the forum here would fall for this one, I just had to share the latest permutation on the old Nigerian Scam letter that I just received:




> Anti-Terrorist and Monetary Crimes Division
> FBI Headquarters in Washington, D.C.
> Federal Bureau of Investigation
> J. Edgar Hoover Building
> ...


Just a little something to "lighten up" the gloom and doom. Anyhow, don't fall for it (as if anyone would....)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## maz57 (Apr 17, 2012)

An email from J.P. Morgan (supposedly) popped up in my inbox just this morning. I have never had any relationship with that outfit whatsoever and never will. (If they knew my net worth they would realize what a mistake they made, lol!) 

Needless to say, I didn't click on the link.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well, I won a Million £s this morning!!!!



> Dear Lucky winner,
> 
> We wish to inform you that you have won (One Million British Pound Sterling)
> in the Microsoft Online Monthly Lottery held this month of March with
> ...


If only lol!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I get SO many of these

& banks I don't have accounts with threatening to close the non-existent account if I don't respond & click the link.... 


sadly - they do catch some people


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What I loved was the signing off with "IN GOD WE TRUST" 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

